# Front/Rear TTY Cradle bolts?



## BriteGTO (Jan 7, 2014)

Felt like this fits here the best, but I was running through my mind of adjusting my front cradle, but remembered that that bolts are TTY. I've read up that they are becoming/became hard to find, I'd like to find a set or 2 for front and rear if possible, but I'm clueless of where to find them? I've looked around and read that a lot of places that used to carry them, have a scarce amount or none at all. 

With that said, would a grade 8 bolt suffice in replacement of those TTY bolts if I couldn't find them? and If they are still available where would one find some? 

Sorry for asking, cause I'm sure its been asked plenty of times.


----------



## BriteGTO (Jan 7, 2014)

anybody??


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck finding non GM replacements for the cradle bolts. Their design makes finding alternatives unlikely.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Check out this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/rear-cradle-subframe-bolts-27001/

GMPARTSDIRECT and GMPARTSHOUSE list the bolts based on the part numbers GM4life listed in post #8.

If it was up to me I would pay the extra cash and get the factory bolts instead of trying alternate bolts. I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BriteGTO (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, Id rather pay for the right stuff then anything else, but I said that about replacing the bolts with a different one if I couldn't find them. But I did happen to get a hold of someone form GMPARTSHOUSE, and they said they would have to be special ordered, so Im assuming they could get them.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 27, 2014)

try contacting Haddad Motor Sports. They might still have some.

GTO - Haddad Motorsports


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't have a problem with a good grade of bolt. The problem is going to be finding ones long enough especially the front ones. You can check the front fairly easily without undoing it. It's just a pointer system unlike the rear which uses a jig.


----------

